# Filmreifer GPU-Einsatz: So produziert Pixar seine Kinohits - Echtzeit-Raytracing mit Flauschmonster Sully



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Filmreifer GPU-Einsatz: So produziert Pixar seine Kinohits - Echtzeit-Raytracing mit Flauschmonster Sully*

					Auch Animationsfilmstudios setzen schon seit Jahren auf GPU-Rechenpower. Auf der GPU Technology Conference 2014 gaben uns einige Pixar-Mitarbeiter einen Einblick in die Entstehung von Die Monster Uni.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Filmreifer GPU-Einsatz: So produziert Pixar seine Kinohits - Echtzeit-Raytracing mit Flauschmonster Sully*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. März 2014)

So sollten endlich mal Spiele aussehen. DAS wäre Next Gen.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

Wow gar nicht so schlecht wie gedacht.


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2014)

Zum Animieren nehmen sie wohl gescannte Schauspieler-Gesichter samt Körperhaltung und passen das dann an das Monsterskelett an ?
 Danach noch die übliche Überzeichnung der Grimassen und Bewegungen und voila ?


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

Ja ist ja sehr produktiv und auch zugleich gelungen. Finde ich auch echt Klasse.


----------



## DasRegal (31. März 2014)

Eigentlich unglaublich wie das ganze voranschreitet. Für Toy Story 1 wurde noch eine Renderfarm aus 117 Rechnern benötigt und die hat bestimmt ewig benötigt um den Film zu Rendern. Heute reicht ein PC mit zwei Oberklasse Grafikkarten um einen Pixarfilm quasi live zu Rendern.


----------



## tr3c00l (31. März 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Zum Animieren nehmen sie wohl gescannte Schauspieler-Gesichter samt Körperhaltung und passen das dann an das Monsterskelett an ?
> Danach noch die übliche Überzeichnung der Grimassen und Bewegungen und voila ?


 
Jein. Pixar macht sehr sehr viel mit Keyframe Animation, also alles per Hand animieren. Motion Capturing benutzen die meistens nur für das Previz oder seeehr sehr grobe Bewegungsabläufe soweit ich das letztes Jahr bei einem Vortrag auf der FMX verstanden habe. Aber auch mit Motion Caputure muss da soviel gecleaned und von Hand nach/dazu animiert ist, sodass Motion Caputuring fast aufwendiger ist als eine reine Keyframe Animation.



> Eigentlich unglaublich wie das ganze voranschreitet. Für Toy Story 1  wurde noch eine Renderfarm aus 117 Rechnern benötigt und die hat  bestimmt ewig benötigt um den Film zu Rendern. Heute reicht ein PC mit  zwei Oberklasse Grafikkarten um einen Pixarfilm quasi live zu Rendern.


Es sind auch noch heute immense Renderfarmen zum rendern nötig. Am neuen Monster Film hat ein Frame ca. 29 Stunden auf der Pixar Renderfarm gerendert. Die GPU Renderengines können nämlich noch nicht alles und damit nicht in der Qualität rendern. Das ganze ist quasi nur für Look Development und einen optimierten Arbeitsvorgang gemacht, sodass man das Ergebnis in Echtzeit sehen kann. Aber die 4k rendern werden wiegesagt immer noch auf normalen Renderfarmen gemacht - wobei die auch langsam auf GPUs umsatteln. 

Hier ein kleines Bild mit nen paar Fakten, dürfte euch interessieren: http://blog.animationmentor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/HairFurRenderingCGSpecialEffects.jpg


----------



## TheMF6265 (1. April 2014)

tr3c00l schrieb:


> Es sind auch noch heute immense Renderfarmen zum rendern nötig. Am neuen Monster Film hat ein Frame ca. 29 Stunden auf der Pixar Renderfarm gerendert.


 Wenn 1 Frame 29 Stunden rendert, wie lange dauert dann die Produktion des Films? o.O
Das wären ja grob überschlagen knapp 500 Jahre allein fürs Rendern 
Die 29 Stunden treffen nur zu, wenn auch wirklich viel Fell usw. in der Szene sind oder?
Ist vielleicht ne doofe Frage, ist mir nur grad so durch den Kopf gegangen


----------



## jamie (1. April 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> So sollten endlich mal Spiele aussehen. DAS wäre Next Gen.


 
Fehlt nur noch die Serverfarm für zu hause.


----------



## Novoline (1. April 2014)

@TheMF6265
Dacht ich mir auch, irgendwas kann nicht stimmen. Und beim Warg sind die Rechenzeiten noch höher.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Serverfarm für zu hause.


 Das ist leider das Problem. Auch High End PCs sind dafür immer noch zu langsam. Trotzdem, geil wäre so eine Grafik in Spielen schon. 
Vor allem in den Filmen flimmert normalerweise nichts, es gibt keine Treppeneffekte, keine Pop ups usw.


----------



## tr3c00l (1. April 2014)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> Wenn 1 Frame 29 Stunden rendert, wie lange dauert dann die Produktion des Films? o.O
> Das wären ja grob überschlagen knapp 500 Jahre allein fürs Rendern
> Die 29 Stunden treffen nur zu, wenn auch wirklich viel Fell usw. in der Szene sind oder?
> Ist vielleicht ne doofe Frage, ist mir nur grad so durch den Kopf gegangen



Jein. Du musst dir vorstellen, dass die unglaublich große Renderfarmen haben. Und ich denke, dass die 29 Stunden ein DURCHSCHNITTSWERT sind. Es gibt Frames mit Fur die schneller rendern, oder aber auch frames die wesentlich länger rendern (closeups z.B.) - so interpretiere ich das zumindest. Alleine mein kleines Semesterprojekt (Animation von 2:30 min) hat teilweise Renderzeiten von 30-90 Minuten auf nem i7 4771 gehabt. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: JA, es braucht 500 Jahre reine Rechenzeit um das zu berechnen.  Man brauch nur entsprechend viele PCs/Server/Rendernodes 



Novoline schrieb:


> @TheMF6265
> Dacht ich mir auch, irgendwas kann nicht stimmen. Und beim Warg sind die Rechenzeiten noch höher.


 
Siehe oben  Weta hat bei den Wargen ziemlich krassen scheiß gemacht...bzw. Weta macht bei jedem Ding das sie machen, ziemlich krassen scheiß. Man bedenke nur einmal: King King, Planet of the Apes 1 und jetzt auch noch der 2. Alles mit extrem viel Fur und kram. ;D


----------

